# Trainer Eastern Shore Virginia or Tidewater



## britales (Jan 4, 2006)

Looking for a qualified Trainer. Our "New" GSD 21 months, has been with us for 10 weeks. He is now starting to nip. Playful ones with the family - not so playful ones with acquaintences who come in the front door. This is a recent development. I have pinched him, verbally rebuked him, put him on the back porch immediately and today, put a muzzle on him for 20 min. He wants to play with the boys and is non aggressive when out of the house on leash with dogs or people! Suggestions!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump:


----------

